# Choctawhatchee trolling?



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I've seen posts about catching grouper and snapper trolling in the deep holes in the bay at Pensacola, but not in Choctawhatchee. Are there places to catch them in the deeper holes there too?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have caught grouper and mangrove snapper fishing spots over by the mid bay bridge bottom fishing, as far as trolling the only luck I have ever really had was with the spanish.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

There isn't much for red snapper, but you can definitely catch grouper trolling stretch 30s and the like in Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There's 5 main public wrecks in choctawhatchee bay, 2 sets of artificial cone, 2 sunk barges and an airplane crash. One set of cones north of crab island and the rest in the deepest part of the bay closer to the midbay bridge. They are pretty overfished but you can still catch grouper and bull reds when they come in fall to spawn. Also have had good days with black snappers, they are usually easy to chum up if they are there. I think the destin bridge gets overlooked a lot too. There are HUGE grouper around the bridge if you know where to look, also big grouper around the jetties. There's also a lot of wrecks out there that you have to find or make(SHHH).


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of my fishing there over the years has been centered near the two spots people in my family have had homes. Because they were family trips, all of my fishing has been via wade and kayak at those 2 locations. 

I've only brought my boat down once and I tried trolling stretch 30s in the deeper spots in the vicinity of the mid bay bridge during the hot part of the day. Nada. Just wondered if it was worth another try on my next trip?

Thanks for the pointers. B Rick, are those 5 public spots you mention marked? I don't have a gps, but would like to try to find them at some point if they are public.


----------

